# Ian Combe Info.



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Anyone have any info on Ian Combe who runs the "Merchant Navy Nostalgia" site. I haave not heard from him for a few weeks and when I tried o visit his site, it was blocked. Hope all is well but anyone heard differently?
Bob.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Just tried it Bob and it does seem to be on the bugle. It was working the other day though because I filched a Map of the Area Scheme from it - posted on the thread about radio stations.

John T.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Bob,

I have just had a look around and which ever way you try to access his site it is coming up forbidden entry. One comment says that the URL may have changed but if you try Google and enter another way you get the same result. He is a member but has not been active on the site since 2006 so not too much hope that way. You could try sending him a PM via us and see if this elicits a reply from him.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi Guys,
just tried again and it is on-line again.
Yes, Trotterdotpom, I wondered when I saw it if that was the source. I took one as well a while back.
Anyhow he seems to be OK again. Too good a site to lose.
Bob


----------

